
YouTube and PayPal Growth: Why So Successful? - jmtame
http://jtame05.wordpress.com/2006/10/23/what-made-paypal-and-youtube-successful/
======
zkinion
The chicken and egg problem faced by companies who's users gain utility from
other users must normally be solved in novel ways. Viral, exponential growth
doesn't happen when nobody is "sick".

